# Probleme mit SIMATIC PDM Software (PA-Bus)



## kalle73 (25 Juni 2007)

Hallo,

benutze *SIMATIC PDM Software V6.0 SP2, Single Point.*

Habe Software und Autorisierung installiert.
Versuche gerade einem Temp.-senor eine neue Busadresse zu vergeben. 
Doch dann erscheint eine Meldung, dass keine ausreichende Autorisierung vorliegt!?
Lt. Siemens Hotline solle man die Software deinstallieren und nochmal neu installieren. Wenn das immer noch nicht hilft, müsse der Rechner defragmentiert werden.
Evtl. könne es auch am Gerätekatalog liegen.
Habe alles gemacht, aber leider ohne Ergebnis. Kennt jemand diese Problematik?

vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Ralle (25 Juni 2007)

Hast du mit dem License Manager mal kontrolliert, ob die License noch in Ordnung ist? Hatte ein ähnliches Problem durch Anivir, das betraf dann allerdings alle Autorisierungen, die ich versuchte zu benutzen, die waren anschließend defekt. Ich mußte das Verzeichnis mit den Autorisierungen (.../AX NF ZZ) vom Scannen, Rootkiterkennung ausschließen, dann funktionierte es wieder, nach Neuaufspielen der Autorisierung versteht sich.


----------



## GundelGaukeley (10 März 2009)

Auch wenn der Eintrag von 2007 ist möchte ich doch, wenn auch nur kurz, das Problem Erklären damit andere nicht in die selbe falle tappen und keine brauchbaren Informationen zu diesem Thema finden. 

--> Das Zauberwort für das Problem heißt Single Point Lizenz 

Hier ist es nur möglich *ein Device* zu Parametrieren !!!!!! 
Du hast haber ein PA-Device also schon mal 2 Teilnehmer in deinem 
Bussystem, nämlich DP/PA-Coupler bzw. Link und den Temperatur Sensor
 d.h. PDM mag das nicht. 

Die Profibus-Adresse änderst Du am besten über den 
SIMATIC-MANAGER 

 Aber in der Life-List einfach auf Doppel-Klick auf das zu 
prametrierende Gerät (PDM mag das wieder nicht) mit O.K. 
bestätigen und Gerät von Hand hinzufügen. 

--> Denn die Single Point Lizenz kann nur ein Feldgerät zur gleichen 
Zeit verwalten. 

 Oder Du hast Geld und Kaufst Dir ne PDM Basic Lizenz 


Gruß wenn auch ziemlich späte  

GundelGaukeley


----------

